# Desperate for Help!



## Phata4 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello all. I'm a 36 year old male living in The States and I've suffered with GI issues since I was a teenager. In 2002 I had my gallbladder removed which I think was the beginning of the end. Unfortunately I think my issues are the aftermath of yo yo dieting, diet pills and anorexia in my teenage years.

Though my symptoms have changed over the years, I currently suffer from constipation, gas bloating, and cramps.

For the most part I seldom get the urge to go to the bathroom. If I let the problem go and don't use medicine, I typically feel uncomfortably full and have a heavy feeling all day, I usually won't eventually go.

Usually, to alleviate the issue, or prevent it from happening, and have a bowel movement in the morning, I either take senna or some type of over the counter colon cleansing/laxative agent the night before, or take mineral oil and or a stool softener the night before. I've also, in the past, tried Amatiza, Linzess, Movantic and trulance.

Recently I've started to combine the use of tap water enemas with using suppositories- as the med's/supplement oftenbcause diarreah.

Though I'm often able to relieve some of my constipation, the second part of my problem is that I'm often gassy, bloated, and cramped. I know it seems these symptoms are due to the constipation or meds but I'm noticing even when I do happen to go to the bathroom without "assistance," I still experience gas bloating, cramps, etc. the gas I have is moreso intestinal, it's not just farting a lot (to put it bluntly). It sloshes around in my gut and feels like marbles traveling through a tube. My pains/cramps are typically in my upper right abdomen or my lower left side near my peivic bone. Sometimes the gas causes the pain and sometimes it doesn't. I notice the enemas cause more of these symptoms than the medicine. Sometimes it feels like the water is still stuck up there even after I expell it.

All in all, the only time I feel somewhat normal is when I do not eat. For example, if I want to go out on a Saturday night and not feel bloated, cramps, etc, I'd have to fast all day Saturday.

I know I have two separate issues going on, however, At this point, I feel like if I was able to have a complete bowel movement some of these symptoms would subside. I've had every test and nothing is ever found.

My question to readers is: are there any recommendations to help with constipation (whether it's medicine, supplements, home remedies, etc.) that could help prevent the constipation but not flare up the other symptoms. Ideally something that will just make me "regular."

I am absolutely desperate and welcome any input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

